# Marley



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Marley
By Dana Kyle

Saturday a group of us sat in a circle, some of us thinking back on how large the circle used to be. Two years ago in Elayne and Jerry Cudmore’s back yard a few feet away from where we were now there had been a group of about 10 people and maybe 12 Havanese. Two short years later in a large fenced park a short distance away from that back yard there were 50 people in the circle and more than 30 dogs running around - just one big pack of happy Havanese. We are now; The Greater San Diego Havanese Club and I invited Terry Pike, from Havanese Rescue Inc. to speak to us.

Terry arrived with a darling little Havanese named Marley who she had rescued and who now lives in his furever home, adored by his furever family. Terry was dog sitting with Marley over the weekend, which is why she had him with her. When Terry walked in she put Marley the little grey and white neezer on the ground and he immediately melted into the pack of dogs running around, licking, sniffing and chasing each other. His tail looked as it might wag off.

As Terry began speaking one of the first things she did was pass two black and white photos around. As I looked at one of the photos I saw a very matted dog; in fact the dog was so matted it’s back was humped because it couldn’t straighten out it’s legs. The other picture was a dog that was totally bare; all hair shaved off from nose to tip of tail. These pictures were passed about the big circle. 

Terry went on to talk about the number of dogs taken into rescue in the last 4 years, how that number has multiplied and how we lack foster homes in California. She made sure that we all knew there were many things we could do besides foster a dog. Havanese Rescue has something for everyone to become involved in.

Terry continued her talk, which evoked lots of interest --it was a great talk. She said, “Have the pictures gone all the way around?” They had and were handed back to her. She called Marley who ran over and jumped in her lap. She paused, then, she said “You know, both of these pictures are pictures of Marley, when he first came into rescue.” 

There was a gasp, and you could hear “Oh no”, and “Oh my God”. That little matted dog would probably not have been picked by anyone looking to rescue a cuddly little dog in a shelter. It wasn’t cute. The other picture was the hairless, scared, not cuddly dog, definitely not like a Havanese that someone would be looking for.

Marley is a perfect example of what anyone would want if they wanted to adopt a Havanese, cuddly, beautiful coat, waging tail and happy. The big difference was he needed love and attention and a good home. Havanese Rescue provided him with the opportunity to turn from scared, and unwanted into a happy Havanese

We can all play a role in Havanese Rescue Inc and together we can make a difference in our breed.

So there you have the ingredients of a brilliant talk. Bravo Terry Pike!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I was lucky to be at both events Dana talks about. The first was fun, the latest was tear-jerking. 
What a brilliant way for Terry to expose the life of rescue. Hardly a dry eye.
Thank you Terry and thank you Dana for posting this.
xxoox


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

How wonderful!!!!!! Thanks for passing that on!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have tears in my eyes just reading it. God bless all the Marleys in the world that they get a second chance at a happy ending.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I know I'm not in California but I plan to volunteer to be a foster parent. Maybe Abby, DH & I will be able to make a difference in another "Marley"!

Thanks for starting this thread, Dana!


----------



## Maarley's Mom (Apr 7, 2013)

This past November 13, our family celebrated our five years with Marley (now spelled Maarley). I will fur-ever be grateful to Terri Pike for believing me when I sent my email to her....Maarley was truly asking me to, "Come get me Mommy"! I attempted sending a recent pic of our precious boy....but this type of forum doesn't accept photos. Anyone who wishes up-to-date photographs of 'Sweet Marley', I have them.  Havanese Rescue not only saved Maarley.....Havanese Rescue saved Arthur, Camille, Isaac and Isabel! We are one happy family!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad this thread came back up. Thanks Maarley's mom for the update. Thanks sweet Dana for starting this thread.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a nice story with such a happy ending. It's wonderful what can be done for these poor babies. Keep up the great work you all do.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

What a beautiful thread! I want to see pics of Maarley & her gang! I would have a whole herd of puppies if I could


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Just beautiful, it made my day. :grouphug:*


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So glad there was a happy ending to the story.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Maarley's Mom said:


> This past November 13, our family celebrated our five years with Marley (now spelled Maarley). I will fur-ever be grateful to Terri Pike for believing me when I sent my email to her....Maarley was truly asking me to, "Come get me Mommy"! I attempted sending a recent pic of our precious boy....but this type of forum doesn't accept photos. Anyone who wishes up-to-date photographs of 'Sweet Marley', I have them.  Havanese Rescue not only saved Maarley.....Havanese Rescue saved Arthur, Camille, Isaac and Isabel! We are one happy family!!!


Hi, Camille:

Thank you for Maarley's update. :thumb: It gave me an opportunity to read Dana's post at the start of this thread. I was wondering if she was talking about your Maarley.

If you want to upload a photo, instead of clicking on "Post Quick Reply" you need to click on "Go Advanced." This will give you all sorts of editing possibilities, including emoticons (Smilies) and Additional Options below the box where you type in your post.

Below "Miscellaneous Options" is "Attach Files." Click on "Manage Attachments" and then click on "Choose File" to upload a photo from your computer.

You can choose up to 5 photos. Once you have chosen your photos, click on "Upload." You can then close that window.

Before you click on "Submit Reply," click on "Preview Post" to make sure your post is satisfactory and your photos are there. There is a size limit for each of the photos (There's a chart on the Manage Attachments screen.)

If the photos are too large, there is a way to shrink the file size. I don't want to add any more confusion here. If you cannot upload your photos just ask, and someone who is geeky can help you with that.


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

I went to the HRI website to see the picture of Bear that Ewok is adopting. I was very sad to see several dogs that were available a year ago when I was looking for my Sam. Kudos to foster families.


----------

